# 2014 Ankona Owners Tournament - Bradenton



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Going to try to make over with GF and son. Glad to see that another trip has been organized as I missed the last one because I didn't have my boat yet. 

Look forward to meeting some fellow Ankona owners.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

CHANGE OF DATE: 6/29/2014


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

My wife and I are thinking of going although we are in Chokoloskee. May just drive up to see all the other boats and visit. How many people do you think will make it.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Hopefully you can make it. Not sure how many are going to make it. I have had many inquiries. I'm sure as we get closer we will have a better idea.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

The good o' days


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNzt3vf5w6M


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sweet video H&D. Looked like a good gathering. That was a really cool looking redfish Alyssa (sorry if I spelled wrong) caught. Looked like leopard spots!


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Any photos from the event???


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Andy! It must have been those bright chartreuse shorts. They were good luck, hahaha.


----------

